# Specialization course for young professional Opera musicians 2011



## Mousik (Mar 1, 2011)

:tiphat:The course will create a professional musician able to: understand the performance possibilities of the instrument for the insertion of itself in the orchestra and training to play in the Symphonic Orchestra. The course will take place in Venice and Portogruaro and will be entirely free, except for the audition fee of € 22.00. This course is restricted to 45 Students with Italian and European Community nationality or Extra-European nationality and non-up to 35 years of age. The course is aimed at students / graduates and musicians and non-students, workers and unemployed.:trp:


----------



## Mousik (Mar 1, 2011)

hey this is the organizator... if you're interested contact us at [email protected] or see www.mousik.it! byyeee


----------

